# What's the Most Beautiful Melody You've Ever Heard?



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Surely someone must have made a thread nearly identical to this in the past? Nevertheless, the most beautiful melody you've ever heard is worth repeating! 

I understand it might be hard to narrow it down. Mention two or three if you must.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I know nothing of musical notation, so the best I can do is say that I find the most moving melodies in the slow movements of certain piano concertos. I will name the Ravel Left Hand, The Prokofiev 3, the Shostakovich 2 right off the top of my head.


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> I know nothing of musical notation, so the best I can do is say that I find the most moving melodies in the slow movements of certain piano concertos. I will name the Ravel Left Hand, The Prokofiev 3, the Shostakovich 2 right off the top of my head.


Tchaikovsky 1!!


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Rach 2 concerto has lovely melodies.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Off the top of my head, some quite famous tunes

Gluck's Dance of blessed spirits 





Bach's Air on the G string 





Liszt's Liebestraum 3





Dvorak's 2nd Piano Quintet, both the opening cello theme in the 1st movement and the opening melody of the 2nd movement (here at 14.18)


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Not to heap praise on a guy that generally hogs it anyway, but the Aria from Bach's Goldberg Variations is just lovely.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Not this version but still my favourite classical melody. Moving and beautiful.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

This Brahms' melody is definitely one of the most beautiful I know of.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

1. Ravel: *Daphnis et Chloe:* Lever du Jour. I've mentioned this in other threads, but this is what I hope heaven sounds like, if I get there! 

2. Ravel: *Ma Mere l'Oye:* Le Jardin Feerique

3. Tchaikovsky: *Romeo and Juliet:* The famous soaring love theme. I know it's a trite cliche, but nonetheless, I think this is a beautiful melody. I admire it from a craftsman's point of view.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

QuietGuy said:


> 3. Tchaikovsky: *Romeo and Juliet:* The famous soaring love theme. I know it's a trite cliche, but nonetheless, I think this is a beautiful melody. I admire it from a craftsman's point of view.


Ditto. Often things are cliche for a reason. I was hearing this the other day and thought "Tchaikovsky has clearly felt deeply in love. That couldn't have been just a by the book effort."


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll add to the list (if they haven't been mentioned) Beethoven's Emperor Concerto slow movement or Bernstein's "Somewhere" which is quite similar. Also Vaughan Williams' Tallis Fantasia is great not just for the sonority; the melody is devastating too.

There are _hundreds_ more . . .


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Mozart Clarinet Concerto - 2nd mvt (main melody)

Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto - 1st mvt (main melody)

Holst The Planets - Jupiter (slow melody)

Also second the aforementioned Rachmaninoff 2nd PC and Dvorak 2nd Piano Quintet.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

L. Couperin Branle de Basque!

It's somewhat indifferently trotted out here (Bob van Asperen does it the most Justice), but it isn't hard to tell that this is a charming little piece!





Or, alternatively, 100 years later, we have La Marais by Rameau.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mozart piano concerto 17 / Beethoven piano concerto's 3 and 5 .
Vocally wise.... Four last songs by Strauss


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Strange Magic said:


> I know nothing of musical notation, so the best I can do is say that I find the most moving melodies in the slow movements of certain piano concertos. The Prokofiev 3


So many people have said this and I don't get it! There must be something people listen to in Prokofiev differently than me. That is pretty standard movement to my ears, perfectly average. It's interesting from a variation standpoint, but not so much the thematic material. For me, the slow lyrical melody from the _third _movement of the PC no. 3 is where it's at. That one gives me the feels.

Anyhow, on the topic of Prokofiev, the main theme from _Cinderella_, as is presented in the Introduction and Amoroso segments of the ballet (the bookends), that one is pretty incredible.






A second one? Probably something by Glazunov, I don't know.... too many candidates for that...


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm inordinately fond of all the melodies in Borodin's _In the Steppes of Central Asia_.

Also:

Bartok, Piano Concerto No. 3, movement II, Adagio religioso.

Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 27, movement II, Larghetto.

Shostakovich's 2nd Piano Concerto has already been mentioned...

Debussy's _La fille aux cheveux de lin_ and Ravel's _Pavane pour une infante défunte_, of course.

And...

The second movement from Rachmaninoff's 4th Piano Concerto. That's enough for now, and I haven't even reached Schubert yet!


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Mozart piano concerto 17 / Beethoven piano concerto's 3 and 5 .
> Vocally wise.... Four last songs by Strauss


absolutely!

composition wise Goldberg variations


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

What, no mention of Schoenberg yet!? 



Adam Weber said:


> I'm inordinately fond of all the melodies in Borodin's _In the Steppes of Central Asia_.


Borodin was great at inventing colorful, exotic melodies - his string quartets also come to mind.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

The aria '_Erbarme dich, mein Gott, um meiner Zähren Willen!_' from J. S. Bach's St. Matthew Passion.

Also, the "Alma theme" from the 1st movement of Mahler's 6th Symphony is no slouch either.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

brianvds said:


> What, no mention of Schoenberg yet!?


When the cat's away...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

A handful that always come to mind when this impossible question arises.

Bach Air for the G String
Debussy Arabesque No.1
Ravel Prelude to Le Tombeau de Couperin
Beethoven Piano Sonata No.8 2nd movt
Gershwin Prelude No.2


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

brianvds said:


> What, no mention of Schoenberg yet!?


lol Schönberg melodies amirite oh wait these are actually absolutely gorgeous:














F***, Schönberg 1909-1912 was so good - why did anybody else except Stravinsky and Debussy even try for the rest of the 20th century?


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm leaving out Beethoven, Bach, Handel, Mozart and Schubert - they're in a league of their own in terms of the sheer number of beautiful melodies they wrote. Those giants aside, here's a handful of favourites:

Shostakovich, "Romance" from _The Gadfly_
Fauré, _Cantique de Jean Racine_
Purcell, "When I am laid in earth" from _Dido and Æneas_
Wagner, "O du mein holder Abendstern" from _Tannhäuser_
Byrd, _Ave Verum Corpus_


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Bach - Badinerie
Mozart - piano concerto 23, 2nd mov. & piano concerto 21, 2nd mov. 
Brahms - piano concerto 1, 2nd mov.
Gluck - dance of the blessed spirits, already mentioned , but such a fantastic melody
Gluck - che faro senza euridice
Gluck - o mio dolce ardour
Haydn - many such wonderfull melodies among his piano sonatas, like the sonata 38, 2nd mov., and 33, too many to mention.
Biber - sonatas for solo violin especially no.2 (1681)


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

The Adagio of Beethoven's Ninth.

Listening to it now.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, of course, this is only one of my 'most beautiful' tunes, but it's the one that sprang to mind, probably because I was listening to it the other day:






Lully, Chaconne des Scaramouches, Travelins et Arlequins


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2016)

Impossible to answer, there can never be _the_ most beautiful melody - maybe only on our deathbeds.
In the meantime, here's one that I have come to like recently (that famous "intermezzo" from *Mascagni's* _Cavalleria Rusticana_).


----------



## Bachiana (Aug 26, 2016)

This question is impossible to answer. My most beautiful melody changes every day and even every hour when I am listening to music. For example, today I listened to the Six Grandes Marches of Schubert, played by Tal and Groethuysen. Every march contains a very, very lovely trio. Hearing those trios, I was really moved by the simplicity and the beauty. 
After that, I listened to some songs of Mendelssohn, sung by Peter Schreier: Gruss and Altdeutsches Frühlingslied. You will understand what I am trying to prove when you would listen to al this music.
And tomorrow is another day...


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

millionrainbows said:


>


I saw the film title, and for a brief, blissful moment, I thought it was going to be Robyn's "Show Me Love."


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

So many possible answers!
How about Chopin's Op 57 Barcarolle?
Or Rachmaninov's song 'O cease thy singing'?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> So many people have said this and I don't get it! There must be something people listen to in Prokofiev differently than me. That is pretty standard movement to my ears, perfectly average. It's interesting from a variation standpoint, but not so much the thematic material. For me, the slow lyrical melody from the _third _movement of the PC no. 3 is where it's at. That one gives me the feels.


I agree. That movement isn't anywhere near the top of my Prokofiev melody list. One of my favorites is the third movement of his Sonata No. 6. It takes nearly three minutes to unfold:






By the way, I know what this thread is asking and why people are answering the way they are, but this notion of a "beautiful melody" doesn't hit the mark for me. For me adjectives like enthralling, seductive or involving are closer to my sense of their effect and value. And in many cases, like the one I posted, the power of the melody depends on it's interaction with countermelodies and other lines.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Might as well stick with Bruckner 8 adagio for a while. I can answer every other question with it. 




The theme starting at 6:04. Seperate it and it's a melody, ok.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Some favorite solo piano melodies

Chopin - Etude Op. 10 No. 3





Schubert/Liszt - Ständchen (Serenade) 





Schumann/Liszt - Widmung





Rachmaninoff - Elegie Op. 3 No. 1





Liszt - Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude





Scriabin Fantasie Op. 28 (the melody starting at 1:53)





Liadov - Prelude Op. 11 No. 1





Henselt - Etude Op. 2 No. 3


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Merl said:


> Not this version but still my favourite classical melody. Moving and beautiful.


Carlos Santana liked it.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Klassic said:


> Surely someone must have made a thread nearly identical to this in the past? Nevertheless, the most beautiful melody you've ever heard is worth repeating!
> 
> I understand it might be hard to narrow it down. Mention two or three if you must.


A good question but a difficult one. I recently listened to a Handel concerto movement, it was truly beautiful. It was an Andante from a violin concerto in B flat.


----------



## micro (Jun 18, 2016)

This is very hard and also the answer may change over time. But for me, since I am more inclined towards chamber music, I found many melodies in the chamber works composed by Brahms are exceptionally sublime. There are many chamber works by him that I listened many many times and never got tired of, like: sextet 1, string quintet, piano quintet, piano trio, string quartet especially no. 1, clarinet quintet, cello sonata especially no. 1. After Brahms comes Schubert and Dvorak, they invented many sublime melodies in chamber music. But if I remember all great melodies that I can list here, that would be hundreds of works.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

when I hear a melody I think is truly beautiful, it often comes from custer larue


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

*Pérotin*: _Viderunt Omnes_


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2016)

In te Domine speravi Josquin Desprez

It is difficult to choose one so I had to think a while and without reservation is this my first choice. When I listened to it tears will come,it is so powerful and I can,t think of anything more beautiful.


----------



## Marsilius (Jun 13, 2015)

As well as seconding the nominations of Rachmaninoff's second piano concerto and Borodin's _In the steppes of Central Asia_, I'd add the slow movement of Balakirev's first symphony. Also _The kingdom of the shades_ from Minkus's _La bayadere_.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2016)

Traverso said:


> In te Domine speravi Josquin Desprez
> 
> It is difficult to choose one so I had to think a while and without reservation is this my first choice. When I listened to it tears will come,it is so powerful and I can,t think of anything more beautiful.


Your post leads me to consider a different beautiful melody by *Guillaume de Machaut*: _Douce dame jolie.
_


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2016)

TalkingHead said:


> Your post leads me to consider a different beautiful melody by *Guillaume de Machaut*: _Douce dame jolie.
> _


Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Wonderful diversity here. What an excellent community.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

So many choices of course, but the first thing that always comes to my mind when thinking about this is Bruckner 7, 1st movement, the long opening melody that reaches so high. It's in a class completely of its own.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> For me, the slow lyrical melody from the _third _movement of the PC no. 3 is where it's at. That one gives me the feels.


I went and listened again to the Prokofiev 3, and have to agree that that melody in the 3rd movement is superb. Those Russians! Maybe it's the vodka that opens the floodgates of melody.


----------



## loser (Sep 2, 2016)

Morton Feldman - Intermission VI


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

That would be Malka moma, a Bulgarian folk song.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I also think the most beautiful melodies are to be found in folk music and many classical composers have been inspired by those melodies (e.g. Mahler, Bartók, De Falla, Berio). And some have even found their resources in other animals (Messiaen).


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I have recently discovered Estrellita (Little Star) composed by Ponce. Beautiful melody!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Van Cliburn plays Liszt; Un Sospiro .


----------



## FrankGC (Aug 20, 2011)

I like Serenata Rimpianto by Enrico Toselli. It was made into a popular song (1946) "Years and Years Ago". Tony Martin made a recording of this melody.
Frank C
[video]https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=Serenata+Toselli&&view=detail&mid=0E027B3A670ED900621E0E027B3A670ED900621E&FORM=VRDGAR[/video]


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Olias said:


> Mozart Clarinet Concerto - 2nd mvt (main melody)
> 
> Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto - 1st mvt (main melody)
> *
> ...


My first thought was the slow melody from Holst's Jupiter (right around the 3:00 mark, depending on the version one owns.) This 30 seconds is what I used to make my ringtone.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Happens every weekday at around 5:45 PM:

As I enter the house, greeting me after a hard day's work, my wife, the cook, the valet and the shorkie sing the opening chorus to Die Meistersinger. Always a very nice effect.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Karfreitagszauber, when the oboe enters and transfigures our soul. For a few minutes, humanity has relief from its wretchedness.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

This melody is as beautiful as any I've heard


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> This melody is as beautiful as any I've heard


yes, incredibly!

I have lots of friends who don't like CM.....and I can't grasp it...how is that possible not to love such wonders, pearls, etc?
I always want to show them something from CM....but alas, it touches them quite a little if anything ....


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Xaltotun said:


> So many choices of course, but the first thing that always comes to my mind when thinking about this is Bruckner 7, 1st movement, the long opening melody that reaches so high. It's in a class completely of its own.


The second main theme from the 2nd movement(about 5 minutes in) is just as good to my ears.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Couchie said:


> Karfreitagszauber, when the oboe enters and transfigures our soul. For a few minutes, humanity has relief from its wretchedness.


thank you ! and with Celi!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

helenora said:


> yes, incredibly!
> 
> I have lots of friends who don't like CM.....and I can't grasp it...how is that possible not to love such wonders, pearls, etc?
> I always want to show them something from CM....but alas, it touches them quite a little if anything ....


But then again, if _they still are you friends_ says a lot about you and them, I am so glad we have a mixed bag of friends, as long as they play their music in their own house, I am fine.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> But then again, if _they still are you friends_ says a lot about you and them, I am so glad we have a mixed bag of friends, as long as they play their music in their own house, I am fine.


oh, yes, they are....my friends
I´ve left this idea of being able to share with my friends my love for CM since long ago ...unfortunately otherwise I would have stayed without friends at all .......and provided love for Bruckner´s music and baroque/renaissance...uf....then just vacuum hehe

and yes, they play it at their homes, this radiohead you know and other stuff, etc, not JUST radiohead..... ( oh, please other members of this forum, please, don't get offended by this comment, it's just my opinion and choice  )
some of them say I'm narrow-minded since I accept nothing but CM ( well, mostly ) and therefore I have to broaden my horizons, but I think that my eyes look at the most beautiful horizon ever and once I have my holy grail why should I search for more, for anything else? but for what? I've already found everything in one.

PS and well, friends....many just come and go....but music stays is always here


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

The Andante from Scriabin's third Sonata; an absolute pinnacle moment in late romantic piano music (the same melody returns in the last movement).


----------



## WarmWater (Sep 3, 2015)

Do fugue subjects count as melody? If not, please forgive my naivety. I like the fugue subject from Bach's E-flat minor fugue (WTC 1).


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

WarmWater said:


> Do fugue subjects count as melody? If not, please forgive my naivety. I like the fugue subject from Bach's E-flat minor fugue (WTC 1).


They sure do. And that's a great one.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

There are tons of beautiful melodies from great composers, I put many of them aside after repeat listening.


----------



## smjty (Aug 27, 2016)

First movement from mahler's fourth symphony has a heavenly melody !


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

smjty said:


> First movement from Mahler's fourth symphony has a heavenly melody !


Whilst most like the last movement.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

This opening theme is certainly *one* of the most beautiful melodies I've come across. Anyway, it's a sort of private signature tune for me...


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Some that come to mind immediately for me:

Ave Maria - Schubert
In trutina - Orff
Adagio for Strings - Barber
Andante festivo - Sibelius

I am sure there are many more, this is just what bubbled up instantaneously.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Not read the whole thread yet so don't know if anyone agrees. But here are six of my favourites. There's loads I could list but these sprung to my mind first.

Mozart: Andante from Piano Concerto 23
Mozart: Ave Verum
Beethoven: Finale from Pastorale Symphony
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance March "Land of Hope and Glory"
Rachmaninov: Vocalise
Dvorak: Song to the Moon 'Rusalka'


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

_I think_ the two most beautiful melodies I've ever heard were composed by

Gustav Mahler

&

Ennio Morricone


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Too many, but I'll put in a plug for one of my favorites. I find the final aria of the Swan Princess in the Rimsky Korsakov opera, *Tale of the Tsar Saltan*, complete with its orchestral introduction, to be incredibly moving. There are several versions on Youtube, this my favorite, but I like them all:


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Also, second movement of the Poulenc *Concerto for 2 Pianos and Orchestra*. Dreamy...


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

I usually have troubles picking among:

1) Mozart's _E nel tuo nel mio bicchiero_ from *Cosi Fan Tutte*






2) Brahms's Intermezzo op.118 no.2






3) Wagner's Liebestod from *Tristan und Isolde*






4) Schubert's Litanei






5) Mozart's soaring solo soprano part from *Mass in C minor*


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Van Cliburn plays Liszt Un Sospiro 
Every time I pass my piano....I am trying so hard.


----------



## aglayaepanchin (Jul 24, 2016)

Right now the big melody in the second movement of Tchaikovsky's Fifth seems to drain tears out of me every time. Also the Spruce of Sibelius' tree series has a beautiful melody I think.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

aglayaepanchin said:


> ...seems to drain tears out of me...


Lovely expression.


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

messiaen - louange a la eternite de jesus
Wagner - mild und leise
Beethoven - ode to joy
Mahler - finale from symphony 2


----------



## Euterpe (Apr 3, 2016)

jailhouse said:


> messiaen - louange a la eternite de jesus
> Wagner - mild und leise
> Beethoven - ode to joy
> Mahler - finale from symphony 2


I prefer mov.2 in Mahler symphony 2,


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

almost any melody by J.S. Bach if we think about his WTC preludes and fugues , then arias and choruses from his Passions and cantatas.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Vaughan Williams Serenade to Music?
Amongst those who attended the premiere performance was Rachmaninov, who wrote to VW thanking him "For the most beautiful music I have ever heard".
Not a bad testimonial.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

jailhouse said:


> Messiaen - Louange à la eternité de Jésus


Good call. That is lovely.


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

jailhouse said:


> messiaen - louange a la eternite de jesus


Joan Peyser: "It's such romantic music."

Pierre Boulez: "It is much less than that.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

just noticed this thread........central theme from second movement of Brahms 1st Piano Trio (today anyway!)


----------



## Mahlerite555 (Aug 27, 2016)

Main theme to the adagio of Mahler 3.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Maybe in the realm of later musical developments, people can cherish about singular melodies as their favorites. For me, the most beautiful piece of music does not come from any singular melody or a piece of work, it comes from immersing myself more and more into the mystery of one harmonious unity, endlessly going back to the mystical unity behind the diverse classical musical traditions. It also can be represented by the musical connection to history, wars, philosophy, relationships between the composers and their patrons. And to me, all modern music would junk without the heritage of classical music, and classical music would be junk without the heritage of baroque music. The chord that make relations is the music, music is the thread that connection different ages into one harmonious world.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

The opening of Gliére's concerto for soprano coloratura and Casta Diva.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

from the thread about the tales of Hoffman by Offenbach I'd say it's* Barcarola*!


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Langgaard symphony 4 movement 8. "Traet" (Tired). Haunting _and_ beautiful.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

QuietGuy said:


> 1. Ravel: *Daphnis et Chloe:* Lever du Jour. I've mentioned this in other threads, but this is what I hope heaven sounds like, if I get there!
> 
> 2. Ravel: *Ma Mere l'Oye:* Le Jardin Feerique
> 
> 3. Tchaikovsky: *Romeo and Juliet:* The famous soaring love theme. I know it's a trite cliche, but nonetheless, I think this is a beautiful melody. I admire it from a craftsman's point of view.


RE the Tchaikovsky; a good melody is a good melody no matter the source. It has been used ad nausium but still keeps moving audiences. Tchaikovsky had a gift for beautiful melodies.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Faure Pavane





Rachmaninoff Vocalise





Dowland Flow my Tears





Nant y Mynydd





Myfanwy





Carirckfergus





Sibelius The Swan of Tuonela





Tchaikovsky Symphony #5 Second Movement





Tchaikovsky Symphony #6 Mvt 1 second theme, Movement 4 both themes 





Dvorak Symphony #9 movement 2 





Shennendoah





Poor Wayfaring Stranger





Foster Beautiful Dreamer





Not just one great melody but genius blending of themes into a powerful composition.

Wagner Siegfrieds Funeral March From Gotterdammerung





Wagner Parsifal Prelude


----------

